# Endicott College Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Endicott College 
in Beverly, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 04/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Department:* Public Safety & Police Department
Are you a law enforcement professional with a desire to serve a welcoming college community?
Endicott College's Public Safety & Police Department is seeking a full-time Police Officer. At Endicott, our officers are visible and engaged with the campus community. They serve to protect our campus and are helpful, informative and customer service orientated - our students, employees and guests rely on them! If you are a graduate of the full-time MPTC academy (or otherwise eligible in MA as full-time police officer), have excellent communication skills, and a demonstrated professional demeanor, apply today!
Endicott College has a beautiful campus, and great employee benefits. This full-time, 12-month position includes medical, dental, retirement and tuition benefits for you and your family. Endicott is located 20 miles north of Boston and accessible by public transportation. The parking is free, with added benefits of beaches and ample ocean views!
Responsibilities:

Protect all persons and property owned and operated by the College
Train and educate the Endicott community in areas of fire, personal safety and public safety
Uphold the policies and procedures of the College, and enforce local, state and federal laws
Patrol the campus and immediate environs by vehicle, bicycle, ATV, and/or on foot
Skills and Qualifications:

Must be a graduate of a full-time MPTC academy, or otherwise currently eligible in MA as a full-time police officer
Must present a copy of a valid Massachusetts class "D" operator's license and a copy of driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles
Must be able to pass the following pre-employment examinations: medical and psychological assessments under the auspices of the Public Safety & Police Department
Pass annual motor vehicle checks as well as a thorough background check to include Criminal Offender Records Information
Eligibility for appointment as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63
Must have or be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts license to carry a firearm. Out-of-State applicants must possess the equivalent class of Firearms permit in their resident state and have the ability to obtain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm.
Maintain and complete annual trainings and certifications, including but not limited to CPR, AED, and Basic First Aid (First Responder)
Ability to work varied work schedules and shifts based on assignment and the needs of the department/College
Endicott College is located in the beautiful seaside town of Beverly, MA - a wonderful place to work and enjoy all that the Northshore of Boston has to offer. Endicott celebrates diversity and strives to bring a mix of talented people-representing a variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and skills together to do their best work. The more inclusive we are, the better our work will be. 
We look forward to hearing from you!
Endicott College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and is committed to the principles of equal employment and complies with all federal, state, and local laws and regulations advancing equal employment. The College's objective is to employ individuals qualified and/or trainable for open positions by virtue of job-related education, training, experience, and qualifications without regard to sex, race, religion, color, age, physical disability, sexual orientation, national or ethnic origin or citizenship, veteran status, genetic information, pregnancy, or any other status protected by law.


----------

